# California nec code



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Ive been doing electrical for a while and wonder if any one knows why california is always 3 years behind on the electrical code cycle? Also wondering if any of other states are like this, or if its just a california thing


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Ive been doing electrical for a while and wonder if any one knows why california is always 3 years behind on the electrical code cycle? Also wondering if any of other states are like this, or if its just a california thing


The reason being is the state needs time to go over the NEC and make their own changes/amendments. Don't complain. When it's time to purchase your 2011 NEC, it will be around November of 2013. On eBay you can get a really cheap 2011 along with a code changes book for less than a new 2011 costs new.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

At the rate the NFPA is selling BS in its code, I wish they were 10 years behind.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Most of that BS increases the price of the install. Shouldn't that equal an increase in profits?


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Not complaining about it just wondering about it thanks ..... Any other states where ya guys work behind also?


----------



## rbalex (Nov 24, 2010)

It actually has to do with the California Building Commission's adoption of the ICC Codes.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I worked in 2 places last year that were still on 2002.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow 2002 thats crazy


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Wow 2002 thats crazy


Got alot of 2002 era houses / buildings burning up down there?


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Most code adoptions by states have to do with money. We are still on 2008 and adopted that late do to state budget issues, they could not or did not want to pay the cost of review and prep for the new adoption.


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

rbalex said:


> It actually has to do with the California Building Commission's adoption of the ICC Codes.


This is not quite true, Ca was 2 cycles behind before the ICC Code even existed. I am fine with the time frame they take to adopt the new code, it gives us a chance to see what gets changed or removed. When something is added in 2008 then removed in 20011, you can take the newer code that is yet to be enforced and argue that a code should not be enforced. It also saved me thousands of dollars on AFCI breakers.


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

Nevermind what code cycle they're on, seems like every different city I have worked in around the Bay Area has their own stupid "local amendments" to the NEC you have to worry about, and that's all they care about to sign you off...


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

Archania said:


> Nevermind what code cycle they're on, seems like every different city I have worked in around the Bay Area has their own stupid "local amendments" to the NEC you have to worry about, and that's all they care about to sign you off...


You gotta ask when you start, I live in the bay area and have worked here for 30 + years and every once in a while I get some stupid "city amendment" throwing a loop in the works. Some are especially lame, like Pacifica has a code "no NM smaller than #12", So even if you are running LED recess lights and your circuit load is minimal, maybe 4 amps, you have to use 12-2, do a whole house and it can double your wire cost.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

acrwc10 said:


> You gotta ask when you start, I live in the bay area and have worked here for 30 + years and every once in a while I get some stupid "city amendment" throwing a loop in the works. Some are especially lame, like Pacifica has a code "no NM smaller than #12", So even if you are running LED recess lights and your circuit load is minimal, maybe 4 amps, you have to use 12-2, do a whole house and it can double your wire cost.


Don't you just love fitting those #12's in the can j-boxes ?:laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Wisconsin is still on the 08 code. Met with the state inspector and it doesn't sound like we'll be on the 11 code until next year some time. Something about legislature being out for the rest of the year because of election year. Too much red tape.


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

wendon said:


> Wisconsin is still on the 08 code. Met with the state inspector and it doesn't sound like we'll be on the 11 code until next year some time. Something about legislature being out for the rest of the year because of election year. Too much red tape.


It's the cheese.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Ive been doing electrical for a while and wonder if any one knows why california is always 3 years behind on the electrical code cycle? Also wondering if any of other states are like this, or if its just a california thing


Nancy Pelosi


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Nancy Pelosi


 
AHHHHHHH!!!!!!! HOW DARE YOU USE LANGUAGE LIKE THAT IN A PUBLIC FORUM. You should be banned. Be careful, if you say her name 3 times your bank account will disapear and you taxes double.


----------



## SignGuy1980 (May 19, 2012)

What sucks for our industry, is that 2011 adopted a major change for exempting bonding of dead metal parts Ina class 2 system, but if our AHJ haven't adopted it, they don't need to account for it.

as far as I know, CA just adopted 2008,
We won't see 2011 for about 3 more years.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

*California thing*



MIKEFLASH said:


> Ive been doing electrical for a while and wonder if any one knows why california is always 3 years behind on the electrical code cycle? Also wondering if any of other states are like this, or if its just a california thing



It takes time to translate the NEC , too many languages !


Donald " Outstanding Citizen of the Conch Republic "


----------



## electrocop (Sep 6, 2009)

*Cec 2013*



MIKEFLASH said:


> Ive been doing electrical for a while and wonder if any one knows why california is always 3 years behind on the electrical code cycle? Also wondering if any of other states are like this, or if its just a california thing[/quote
> 
> Hello, we build modular school buildings for DSA and true correct we still have projects that were approved 2010 codes but pretty soon we should start using the 2013 CEC for the Most recently approved project and yes per title 24 of California code of Regulations,,


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

*My ar$$e is draggin in s.f. C.a.*

Today I ran over 5oo Ft. of knob N tube . We R so far behind !


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

Some more insight.

As of Jan 1, 2014 the CA State Building Code is the 2013 CBC. The California code cycle is a three year cycle. But the 2013 CEC is based on the 2011 NEC.


The driving issue with the NEC being behind is about money. The NEC is a year off on their cycle, the 2015 IBC, IPC, IMC, etc all renew at the same time, but the NEC is 2014. So it fouls up the NEC portion of the adoption cycle.

The NFPA refuses to give up one year of code book sales and delay the adoption for one year to make it concurrent with all the other codes. This puts the NEC behind everywhere, but since CA State Law requires that all codes be adopted at the same time it puts the NEC as odd man out because it is not ready at the same time as all the other codes. All they would have to do is extend the NEC for one year, make the 2011 renew as the 2015 NEC.

So while everyone is working on the 2015 IBC the 2017 NEC is still two years away, or the 2014 NEC one year behind.

The promulgation of a code is a big money item. Hence the fight between IAPMO and the UPC, the NFPA 5000 and IBC, and the NEC lagging. A lot of codes to be published and books to be sold.


----------

